# Beagle limp



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey guys
My older beagle is about 3 and the past few months she’s had a limp on and off in her front left leg. It will go away for a little while then come right back. Tried taking her to the vet, they gave some anti inflammatory pills. That didn’t work as it came right back after she stopped taking the pills. Tried giving her a while to just lay around and recover, but when I started running her again it came back. Anybody have this happen before and have any tips for this problem? And also if she can and wants to run, even with the limp, is that okay to just let her tell me if she wants to or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Hey guys
> My older beagle is about 3 and the past few months she’s had a limp on and off in her front left leg. It will go away for a little while then come right back. Tried taking her to the vet, they gave some anti inflammatory pills. That didn’t work as it came right back after she stopped taking the pills. Tried giving her a while to just lay around and recover, but when I started running her again it came back. Anybody have this happen before and have any tips for this problem? And also if she can and wants to run, even with the limp, is that okay to just let her tell me if she wants to or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



They will *always run.. *My 8 year old was hit by a car years ago. Screwed em up pretty bad. He can't run everyday. He would and gets pissed when he don't go but it's up too you too figure it out. You don't want to prolong what ever is going on. Best of luck


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Your hound could have just injured a tendon that will take a while to heal. When my hounds limp or act hurt I try to locate the injury by gently squeezing the area until they let me know where the spot is. My buddy had a dog that was an excellent running hound and one day it came up lame. It somehow tore the tendons in it's shoulder and was never the same after that. 
I agree with snortwheeze, they will always run even if it makes the injury worse. Only you can determine the effects that running has on her. 
Best of luck.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

snortwheeze said:


> They will *always run.. *My 8 year old was hit by a car years ago. Screwed em up pretty bad. He can't run everyday. He would and gets pissed when he don't go but it's up too you too figure it out. You don't want to prolong what ever is going on. Best of luck


Yep it's bred into them,If they can still "bay" on a trail they will always try even if they can't.Longer rest and the anti-inflammatory may make a difference..


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> Your hound could have just injured a tendon that will take a while to heal. When my hounds limp or act hurt I try to locate the injury by gently squeezing the area until they let me know where the spot is. My buddy had a dog that was an excellent running hound and one day it came up lame. It somehow tore the tendons in it's shoulder and was never the same after that.
> I agree with snortwheeze, they will always run even if it makes the injury worse. Only you can determine the effects that running has on her.
> Best of luck.


This was my go to answer too. 
Time will heal, allow time and stretching them before a run will help to prevent.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Well , we don't know for sure why she limps. Till then it's not a simple call.
Rehab and conditioning built up gradually might be better than just running her , but without knowing the cause......

I had a beagle limp on and off one day , checked it's feet legs and toes and found nothing.
That evening it was chewing it's foot. 
Closer observation found a hawthorn thorn with it's base flush with a pad. 
It was a healthy and long one too. Yikes.

Your vet should be able to figure it out. 
I've a couple non beagles that have joint /patella groove issues that carry a leg or hop a couple times to try to move the tendon. With one , he'll carry a leg while running if it doesn't reset right.
One old timer has an arch to his spine when his hip joints hurt.
Heck , ear set can change if a tooth hurts...
It's a patient observation thing combined with gentle inspection /manipulation to find some issues..
Sometimes heat can be detected on an inflamed area.

It's a front foot on your girl. Better than a rear...
Double check her pads and toes. Nails , toe bones and bones above them , for something not matching the other front foot. Keep her off salt /deicer. Wash her pads when she comes in if exposed. Look close for even mild swelling of skin compared to the other foot. Or color being off. Understood one foot does not match the other, but inflammation or fungus is not "normal" skin color either.
We had a girl with a bump on one pad that was almost like a nail emerging. Obviously she favored it.
And it went away on it's own. (I've no idea why.)


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I had an old dog who didn't know what quit was. If I didn't take her out and just ran the young dog she would get out and hunt by herself. With snow like we have now all you could see of her was a head and a tail but she still ran them. I sure miss that hard headed old dog.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

One might think Rabbits set those thorn traps for Beagles and Yotes.LoL They surely love those Hawthorns...


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

textox said:


> One might think Rabbits set those thorn traps for Beagles and Yotes.LoL They surely love those Hawthorns...


And Briar patches..


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a shorthair that started limping on and off at 4 - 5 y/o. Was a bit of a process but ended up getting an MRI on his front shoulder to find bone spurs causing tendonitis. We stopped playing fetch with a tennis ball and it helped immensely (he still hunted just fine). He is 9 now and has recently started limping much more regularly on that same leg. If this is the case, there are surgical options but I didn't like the sound of it. Just recently switched to the food below...

I have a different shorthair that we switched over to Science Diet J/D Joint Care. She would routinely get stiff in the evening after her daily run. It took a couple months but I can run her in the snow (which as you know is hard on them) with no after adverse effects. I was very skeptical when our vet suggested it but it has helped immensely and has been quite impressive. Only downside is dog eats better than I do.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Have her checked for lymes disease.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Speaking of beagles... My buddy wants a stud for his. He would prefer a tri colored.
I have her brother. He's top of the line forgot what line but a guy in Mayville is where I got em. He's a big time breeder and belongs too a beagle club out near there, guy we got them from.
Bloodlines are from the south if I recall correct. My "gunner" comes when I say come and does it immediately. Also coming into his prime when hunting he's 3. Probably the most intelligent beagle I've ever owned.
Here he is










Here's my buddy's "oakley" that he needs a stud for


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Love the color,my first back in the 70's looked a lot like "Gunner" came from Virginia named Brutus.
when he was on a rabbit ,you had better shoot it,he would not quit until you did or it holed up!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Hey guys
> My older beagle is about 3 and the past few months she’s had a limp on and off in her front left leg. It will go away for a little while then come right back. Tried taking her to the vet, they gave some anti inflammatory pills. That didn’t work as it came right back after she stopped taking the pills. Tried giving her a while to just lay around and recover, but when I started running her again it came back. Anybody have this happen before and have any tips for this problem? And also if she can and wants to run, even with the limp, is that okay to just let her tell me if she wants to or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m assuming they did an X-ray. Is there tenderness in the elbow or shoulder. I’m assuming the vet checked those areas My police K9 injured a tendon in his elbow Anti inflammatories and confined to his kennel for 10 days took care of the problem. Don’t let him jump up onto anything because that will only aggravate the injury. Good luck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

textox said:


> Love the color,my first back in the 70's looked a lot like "Gunner" came from Virginia named Brutus.
> when he was on a rabbit ,you had better shoot it,he would not quit until you did or it holed up!


Same as my gunner. Unfortunately the only place I've got to run them is down my bike path near my house. I don't even take a gun. It's very thick and my golf cart can't get through the **** where they're running em... I just love to listen to em "sing".. I can tell when they've lost em or thier holed up. Call em off and move onto the next. Here's my best friend and my all time favorite, "trigger" he's 8 I'm going to be a mess without him !! He's "slow" but methodical & also a knuckle head !.. He don't lose them.. Gunner depended on trigger too much to begin with but not anymore  good team !


----------

